# 22 Colorado Elk hunt



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Agree with the others: Buy quality fitting boots AND INSOLES. I added a pair of lathrop & sons (bat wing) insoles to my Crispi Nevadas and my feet were fine the entire time. I have slightly fallen arches. Stash a goretex rain jacket in your pack. Wear wool underwear (for the stink factor) Wooly, smartwool, etc. a bino chest rig is a necessary piece of equipment in my opinion. I had an Alaskan Guide brand. I had my cheap vortex diamondback 8x40 binos, range finder, wind checker powder (USE IT), diaphragm calls, and cow mew.


----------

